
Netflix is down - halotrope
https://www.netflix.com/
======
moreorless
In other news, productivity in the US skyrockets.

------
halotrope
As of now confirmed on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps/status/707699033473585152](https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps/status/707699033473585152)

------
keehun
Now it's back up for me (1746 EST)--but videos aren't loading (Error code
M7111-1931-404)

Edit: Back up for me at 1811 EST with videos loading.

~~~
halotrope
Yes, quite some people seem to be affected:
[http://downdetector.com/status/netflix](http://downdetector.com/status/netflix)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Down for me (1448 PST)

Edit: Back up at (1452 PST)

~~~
halotrope
Down again 23:54 CET

